# EMT class near Irvine



## edwardpan911 (May 21, 2011)

I'm wondering if you guys can give me any advice in the three places offering EMT course in summer. I'm trying to decide between Central County ROP, Coastline REgional Occupational Program, North Orange County ROP. (It's on page 5 of the pdf file, "National Registry EMT Pass Rates by School for Calendar Year 2010") All the commmunity colleges are full so far so I need to find other place to complete the basic EMT course. I also found this place called "Orange County CPR" that offers EMT class even though it's not on the list of the EMT pass rate. I'm planning to take EMT course that's in June and July.


----------



## LHKJohn (May 24, 2011)

I would really try and get into Saddleback College's program if I were you, even if you have to try and add it or wait for Fall semester. I really learned a lot there and had a pretty easy time passing the National Registry. If you want to give yourself a better chance to get in, take any Summer course there and you will get a better registration date, as they give earlier dates to continuing students with more units.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Jun 1, 2011)

*Central County ROP*

Hi,

I would highly recommend
Central County ROP, in Orange.
I just graduated there 5/18 
and the teachers were awesome,
Rob and Carl. They have great equipment
and knowledge and they will bend over
backwards to help you!

Good Luck!


----------

